# UGA/Florida.  Hate week is here.



## Danuwoa (Oct 25, 2009)

Well here we are.  Cocktail Party time.  I hate the Florida Gators more than any team in the country and no other team even comes close.  Sorry Tech yall aren't even a close second.  I could go on and on about how much I hate the lizzards and I probably will in another post.  But despite the fact that we have lost this one for so much of my life, this is always the most exciting week of the season for me.  I guess because on the rare occaision that we win this one, it feels so dang good.  I'm not suffering delusions.  We probably lose again this year.  But Florida does look far from invinceable right now and things played out the way that I hoped last night.  

UF had to scratch and fight for the victory and St. Timmy wasn't chilling out and grinning on the sidelines the entire fourth quarter.  That's just what I hoped would happen.

Anyway, here's somebody else's take on this game.  Thoughts?




Having watched every minute of 4 different Florida games so far this year, I can clearly and assuredly state that in no way is this one of the better UF teams that UGA will ever play. In fact, I don't know that this Florida team is better than the one UGA beat in 2007. Offensively they are middle of the road and more predictable than a Pop Warner team. They rack up big yardage but lose their minds in the red zone. This Florida team wins with defense, but somehow lately most teams they've played have scored enough points to be in the ball game. Many of those points can be placed squarely on the feet of Florida offense, who now carries the identity in part of being a turnover prone team. I don't want to hear about Arkansas and Mississippi State being "in" those games because Florida shot themselves in the foot. Shooting itself in the foot is just what Florida does. A solid defense does as much to force those turnovers as Florida does by being careless with the football. You are what you are in the game of football.

UGA has the ability to stay in this game. If Cox can somehow channel whatever he had going against South Carolina, much less Arkansas, the Dawgs can score in the high 20's and make this a ballgame, regardless of what the defense does. If Martinez somehow has an epiphany of how to coach and tries to duplicate what Arkansas and MSU did up front against Tebow, and a rested defense puts on its best tackling performance in 2 years, this can be a ballgame. If somehow every star in the universe aligns and both happen on the same day, watch out.

The problem is that what I think should happen and what does happen, rarely mesh when it comes to UGA lately. I used to be able to make good predictions on gameplan and effort/motivation. I haven't been right on either for the past 19 ballgames. Regardless, if the Dawgs don't at least keep the ballgame close this weekend, or if Richt/Bobo decide to employ a Kiffin-esque conservative offensive strategy to simply stay in the ballgame - then we will absolutely, positively know that this program has regressed to the point where Mark Richt will struggle to get it back any time soon. Thus, the "measuring stick." There is absolutely no excuse for UGA not to be in this ballgame well into the 4th quarter.

Finally CMR - you have the 2nd greatest player in the history of this grand program, and the best player in America in my opinion. By God, USE HIM. Line him up at tailback, slot receiver, lone wideout, quarterback, punt returner, where ever. Just get the forsaken football in his hands at least 15 times and let's see what happens.

This weekend could be a Revival of the not-so-long-ago proud UGA football program. I know CMR can do it, I just don't really know if he has it in him anymore. I've lost some of my faith and so have many others. Regardless of what alot of fans in denial believe (I'm sorry....great programs simply in "transition" still don't lose by 3+ touchdowns to this year's Tennessee team), the outcome in Jacksonville this weekend will speak volumes about where our beloved program sits, and where it is going next year and beyond.


----------



## creekbender (Oct 25, 2009)

Go Dawgs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 25, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> all you posted was all find and good South Georgia...and despite how bad our red zone offense has been...NO ONE has been scoring on the UF Defense- NO ONE...what like 2 TD's all year have been scored on them?? Good luck. I'm a little worried but maybe the staunch Georgia D can make Tebow look like a Heisman candidate like they did Crompton.



You girls crack me up.  This is about what I expected.  Yall are so freaking thin skinned that it's funny.  I said we would probably lose but I knew the "gator nation" (that name just sends chills of fear through me) would start snapping about how bad we are and how wonderful they are.  

You win two NCs in three years, go undefeated thus far this year, but still holler like sore tailed kittens if a UGA fan even suggests that they have maybe a small glimmer of hope.

Yeah the smart money says we'll lose.  Not lost on me.  I do watch the games.  But that's why you play the games.

As for our "staunch D", St. Timmy found a way to throw two pick sixes against  another "staunch D" last night.

BTW, the guy that sent that to me, he's a UF fan.

Poor little lizzard.  You're just too high strung.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 25, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> you'll be alright.... heck i thought this was the official smack talk thread....and i was responding how i was supposed to....what do you want me to say??? we suck...our d is soft...our offense cant get in rhythm and we have no chance this week....



Hey respond however you want captain.  If smackin was what you expected, don't act surprised when I keep it going.

I just held up a mirror.  If you didn't like what you saw...

Yeah say that if that's how you feel.


Or you could just say what the golden boy would say, "Me Tim Tebow!!  Me run for first down!!  Me celebrate!!  Me no get flag.  Me great football player.  You must love."

Or you could go the Oscar Meyer route.  You could say something like this, "SGD this is just a bad deal.  It's something that will forever be in the mind of Gatorb.  Gatorb is going to handle it.  And it'll be a big deal to Gatorb."


----------



## sleeze (Oct 25, 2009)

You are right on many points, SGD.
Our Redzone offense just sucks and we are very predictable at times on offense.  Tebow tries to do too much at times. And he doesn't throw the ball away when he should.

Defense is the reason why we are undefeated. 

SGD, We are not friends this week!

Go Gators!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 25, 2009)

sleeze said:


> You are right on many points, SGD.
> Our Redzone offense just sucks and we are very predictable at times on offense.  Tebow tries to do too much at times. And he doesn't throw the ball away when he should.
> 
> Defense is the reason why we are undefeated.
> ...



I know man.  All will be well again after Saturday.  But until then......war.


----------



## PharmD (Oct 25, 2009)

I can't wait for this game!  Got my tickets sitting on the counter! How many of you will be attending?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2009)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 25, 2009)

sleeze said:


> You are right on many points, SGD.
> Our Redzone offense just sucks and we are very predictable at times on offense.  Tebow tries to do too much at times. And he doesn't throw the ball away when he should.
> 
> Defense is the reason why we are undefeated.
> ...





South GA Dawg said:


> I know man.  All will be well again after Saturday.  But until then......war.




I bet most people don't know I had both of you fine gentlemen in my camp at WAR and we didn't even kill each other! 

Can't wait till were all together again my friends!


----------



## jdgator (Oct 25, 2009)

Thats right. Let those dummy-dogs get close to those Florida waters. The gators want themselves a little snack!!!


----------



## chadair (Oct 25, 2009)

it's on


----------



## proside (Oct 25, 2009)

Why all the Hating?

I love it when we play UGA, I think we ought to make them our homecoming game


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 25, 2009)

can't wait! Go Dawgs! It's not going to be easy, but it CAN be done!


----------



## Jhunt (Oct 25, 2009)

Hate week would probably be a lot more fun if it wasn't so one-sided and the winner known a year in advance.


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry Gators everybody knows I hate UGAy but I think they win this upcoming weekend even though I hope they don't. Them dawgs are crave'n some GATOR TAIL.


----------



## sandhillmike (Oct 25, 2009)

Word I get is that we've been holding back our offense to lull the Mutts into a false sense of hope. The real Gator will be unleashed this week to hang about 60 on the Poochies.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 25, 2009)

All I know is, if the Dawgs do somehow pull this one off, it's going to be real miserable around here for a few Woodys members


----------



## Bullpup969 (Oct 25, 2009)

It's great to be a georgia bulldog! Man i love sec football!


----------



## proside (Oct 25, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> All I know is, if the Dawgs do somehow pull this one off, it's going to be real miserable around here for a few Woodys members



Do tell


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 25, 2009)

proside said:


> Do tell



I think it's an unspoken agreement after the last 12 months....


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 25, 2009)

Death to 'dem sorry cold blooded reptiles!!!!!!!!



It is Gator season!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2009)

chadair said:


> it's on


 



Let it be said.. I wasn't the first one to start posting pics... Yeah, it's on... UGA by 21..    That is, if that Florida defense can stop our red headed Heisman QB...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2009)

Bubble boy...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## SarahFair (Oct 26, 2009)

Im SO excited for this game. 




I think if the dawgs really buckle down over the 2 weeks they had/have to practice we could pull it off.





GO DAWGS


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 26, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> we havent really talked much about the uga game last year.



"WE" being referred to as a whole, no you haven't. But there are a select few that would probably stop frequenting the sports forum for a few weeks


----------



## chadair (Oct 26, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> "WE" being referred to as a whole, no you haven't. But there are a select few that would probably stop frequenting the sports forum for a few weeks



I come to mind on this one


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 26, 2009)

chadair said:


> I come to mind on this one


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 26, 2009)

Ah, Jacksonville ! The place where uncle Meyer take the mutts to the woodshed and drubs all hopes of a SEC title and schools Richt on the fundamentals of college football. The starting place where all ugay fans realize they just started playing for next year !! That's Jacksonville !!!!


----------



## Roberson (Oct 26, 2009)

You must be drinkin' too MUCH whiskey with that kind of talk. A struggling Florida team can and still will whip the Bullfrawgs. Joe cox looks scared already. like i said before, Big Tim could whip the whole team with one hand tied behind his back. Yall got yourselves embarressed last yr, git ready for rd.2


----------



## Roberson (Oct 26, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


>


Hey man you seem to be obsessed with Tim. You gotta secret crush on him or something? We gonna teach yall how to play football again this year. Joe cox VS Tim Tebow? Cox looks scared already.


----------



## SarahFair (Oct 26, 2009)

Gatorcountry said:


> Hey man you seem to be obsessed with Tim. You gotta secret crush on him or something? We gonna teach yall how to play football again this year. Joe cox VS Tim Tebow? Cox looks scared already.



I honestly wouldnt think that is a fair match up.
This is Joes first year playing (besides the one game he played last season). 
I think georgia messed up there. They should have foreseen Stafford leaving them and sat him out more and brought Cox out to play. 
But that is just my limited knowledged opinion on the subject..


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 26, 2009)

lilburnjoe.  Your opinion counts even less in this thread than it normally does.  Go play, we're busy.


----------



## chadair (Oct 26, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> lilburnjoe.  Your opinion counts even less in this thread than it normally does.  Go play, we're busy.





us Gator fans like Lil Joe this week Brad


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 26, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> we havent really talked much about the uga game last year.



Really doesn't matter.  We've endured years of Gator arrogance.  It's guilt by association and it really doesn't matter if it's fair or not.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 26, 2009)

chadair said:


> us Gator fans like Lil Joe this week Brad



Well yall have been in league with Satan for years so cavorting around with some clown who posts from his parents' basment is really pretty tame.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 26, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Now you've done it.  You've commited the cardinal sin of making fun of St. Timmy.

You know what always makes me chuckle?  Lizzard fans still cry about the end zone celebration in '07 but they squeal like school girls every time Timmy Teabags jumps around like a retarded gorilla every time he runs for a first down.


----------



## chadair (Oct 26, 2009)

SarahFair said:


> They should have foreseen Stafford leaving them and sat him out more and brought Cox out to play.


Cox has had 4 years to be prepared, sitting Stafford last year for anything other then mop up duty would have been bad, especially if it would have cost uga the game. Cox is just not the answer for uga, nor is the Samuels at running back



South GA Dawg said:


> Well yall have been in league with Satan for years so cavorting around with some clown who posts from his parents' basment is really pretty tame.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 26, 2009)

chadair said:


> Cox has had 4 years to be prepared, sitting Stafford last year for anything other then mop up duty would have been bad, especially if it would have cost uga the game. Cox is just not the answer for uga, nor is the Samuels at running back



I agree with your take on Cox and Samuel.


----------



## bender (Oct 26, 2009)

florida still has a football team?












go dawg`s!


----------



## Roberson (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey south Ga dawg-Yes, I think somebody needs to take your whiskey away if your so drunk you think Ga has a chance. By the way, capt. Call and Capt. Gus were big Gator fans.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 26, 2009)

Gatorcountry said:


> Hey south Ga dawg-Yes, I think somebody needs to take your whiskey away if your so drunk you think Ga has a chance. By the way, capt. Call and Capt. Gus were big Gator fans.



Why don't you try taking it away lizzard boy.  You probably ought to just hush and keep a low profile.

Gus and Call were fictional characters but men like them who actually acted like men (what a concept) would never align with themselves with a bunch arrogant blowhards like "the nation."


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 26, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I agree with your take on Cox and Samuel.



 Like you haven't heard this before. 

I also hear Willie the Pooh and BooBoo are both returning !!!  Life is good, ain't it !!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 26, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Like you haven't heard this before.
> 
> I also hear Willie the Pooh and BooBoo are both returning !!!  Life is good, ain't it !!



I've heard it many times.  But I wasn't going to concede that before the season even started.  There was no way to know.

It also has to do with the source.  I respect Stacy's opinion.

As for life being good, yeah it is.  Deer season and football are both here and the weather is cooling off.  My team isn't doing as well as I want them to but it happens.  It'll get better.

Now if you're done hanging on my every word... I guess you can go back to kissing your picture of Paul Johnson.


----------



## Roberson (Oct 26, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Why don't you try taking it away lizzard boy.  You probably ought to just hush and keep a low profile.
> 
> Gus and Call were fictional characters but men like them who actually acted like men (what a concept) would never align with themselves with a bunch arrogant blowhards like "the nation."


you talk about "acting like a man". Thats about all you can do, is act.  You ga fans are so sensative- You can dish it out but you can't take it.  Just calm down, take a deep breath and wait till saturday. As far as "hushing and keeping a low profile", seems to me you have the biggest mouth on here.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 26, 2009)

Gatorcountry said:


> you talk about "acting like a man". Thats about all you can do, is act.  You ga fans are so sensative- You can dish it out but you can't take it.  Just calm down, take a deep breath and wait till saturday. As far as "hushing and keeping a low profile", seems to me you have the biggest mouth on here.



I love it.  Oh man where do I start?  It always cracks me up when some character like you makes these statements like, "acting like a man.  That's about all you can do, is act."  When you don't know a single thing about who you are talking to.  Don't hurt me tough guy.

My best guess is that you didn't like the line of my posts so you got mad.  The funniest part about that is that in the next sentence YOU lecture ME about being sensitive.  Then you tell me that I can dish it but can't take it.  Sounds like I hurt the little lizzard's feelings.  That's irony so thick that you can cut it with a knife right there.

Deep breaths?  Sure.  Maybe you could use a few of those too cupcake.  I would have to get up pretty early in the morning to have the biggest mouth among this bunch.  But it's good to know that I've got your attention and am so under your skin.  You aint seen nothing yet son.

Get your little panties out of a wad and stop thinking that just because you're a Gator fan everybody is going treat you special.

Take a deep breath there sensitive Suzie.


----------



## Roberson (Oct 26, 2009)

Now now, calm down lil man. Me, mad? thats hilarious, dude. Are you a yankee? sure act like one. It would take a lot more than this to get me mad. sounds to me your the one all worked up. CAINT WE JUST ALL GO SQUIRREL HUNTIN?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 26, 2009)

Gatorcountry said:


> you talk about "acting like a man". Thats about all you can do, is act.  You ga fans are so sensative- You can dish it out but you can't take it.  Just calm down, take a deep breath and wait till saturday. As far as "hushing and keeping a low profile", seems to me you have the biggest mouth on here.



You have eight posts on GON you slimy swamp dweller.  You need to figure out who's who around here before you get spanked like a toddler.  

I bet you have some UT shirts pushed back deep in your closet.  When UF stumbles, and UT flourishes again you'll dust them off and sing Rocky Top until the cows come home.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 26, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> You have eight posts on GON you slimy swamp dweller.  You need to figure out who's who around here before you get spanked like a toddler.
> 
> I bet you have some UT shirts pushed back deep in your closet.  When UF stumbles, and UT flourishes again you'll dust them off and sing Rocky Top until the cows come home.



I'm sure he has some Crimson tucked away too.......because you never know.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 26, 2009)

Gatorcountry said:


> Now now, calm down lil man. Me, mad? thats hilarious, dude. Are you a yankee? sure act like one. It would take a lot more than this to get me mad. sounds to me your the one all worked up. CAINT WE JUST ALL GO SQUIRREL HUNTIN?



Am I a yankee?

No.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 26, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm sure he has some Crimson tucked away too.......because you never know.



Yep, you can't be sure how that SEC title game might go. 

Gooooooo FlorrrrrrrrrrrrrBammmmma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roberson (Oct 26, 2009)

who cares how many posts i have? are yall gettin upset cause a new man is here? yall was once new,too. As for having stuff in my closet, I'd hate to see what yall have. Maybe yall need to come OUT of the closet.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 26, 2009)

Gatorcountry said:


> who cares how many posts i have? are yall gettin upset cause a new man is here? yall was once new,too. As for having stuff in my closet, I'd hate to see what yall have. Maybe yall need to come OUT of the closet.



Fist you tell me that I have to pretend to be a man, then you suspect that I'm a yankee, now you suggest that I might be gay?  0-3 sparky. 

As for you being new, nah I don't care.  But you're a lizzard, this is Cocktail Party week, and you're a new guy that likes to run his mouth.  Not a good combination for you I'm afraid.

Give me that brilliant line about how Tebow can beat us all by himself with one arm tied behind his back.  Of your eight posts I think that's about three of them.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 26, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Give me that brilliant line about how Tebow can beat us all by himself with one arm tied behind his back.  Of your eight posts I think that's about three of them.



And then tell us that after the game Tebow will feed the entire hungry stadium with just six hotdogs and two burgers which he will multiply.  Then he will heal all of the hurt players.  Next he will walk on the St. John's River and finally ascend to sit at the right hand of John Heisman.


----------



## Roberson (Oct 26, 2009)

Its been real fun messin' with yall. its all in good nature. I admit I have been running my mouth but so has everyone else, come on, its FLORIDA AND GEORGIA!!!!        I do have to admit, though, Georgia has one thing that looks good about them- Thier cheerleaders!!!!       now, about this squirrel huntin' thing..........


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 26, 2009)

Gatorcountry said:


> Its been real fun messin' with yall. its all in good nature. I admit I have been running my mouth but so has everyone else, come on, its FLORIDA AND GEORGIA!!!!        I do have to admit, though, Georgia has one thing that looks good about them- Thier cheerleaders!!!!       now, about this squirrel huntin' thing..........



Nobody has a problem with you talking junk.  it's part of the fun.

Hopefully Timmy Teabags is till suffering from color blindness and keeps throwing the ball to the defense.  That shot of Urban Cryer saying "OH MY GOD!!" when St Timmy threw the second pick six was like finding a beer in the firdge that you didn't know you had.  I love seeing that guy miserable.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 26, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> And then tell us that after the game Tebow will feed the entire hungry stadium with just six hotdogs and two burgers which he will multiply.  Then he will heal all of the hurt players.  Next he will walk on the St. John's River and finally ascend to sit at the right hand of John Heisman.



Now you have caused a bunch of these Gators to who are going to the game to have to run out of the stadium as soon as the game is over.  they will want a good seat to seeing St. Timmy walking down the river.


----------



## Roberson (Oct 26, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nobody has a problem with you talking junk.  it's part of the fun.
> 
> Hopefully Timmy Teabags is till suffering from color blindness and keeps throwing the ball to the defense.  That shot of Urban Cryer saying "OH MY GOD!!" when St Timmy threw the second pick six was like finding a beer in the firdge that you didn't know you had.  I love seeing that guy miserable.


No, it was like me going to the fridge expectin' to have a cold one but coming up empty. Alas, my gators have been playing pretty sucky but a sucky gator team is still the gators. in reality i'm a little nervous.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 26, 2009)

Gatorcountry said:


> No, it was like me going to the fridge expectin' to have a cold one but coming up empty. Alas, my gators have been playing pretty sucky but a sucky gator team is still the gators. in reality i'm a little nervous.



As you should be.. were gonna work up a good ole fashion #6 on some gayturbs!


----------



## Roberson (Oct 26, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> As you should be.. were gonna work up a good ole fashion #6 on some gayturbs!


What the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- is a "Gayturb"? just like a dawg fan, can't spell.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 26, 2009)

Gatorcountry said:


> What the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- is a "Gayturb"? just like a dawg fan, can't spell.



Well, earlier you said, "Yall WAS new once too."  Just saying.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 26, 2009)

I can spell #6! 

and just like a gator fan.. can't complete a sentence with a DAWG in it without cussin!


----------



## Roberson (Oct 26, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> I can spell #6!
> 
> and just like a gator fan.. can't complete a sentence with a DAWG in it without cussin!


Hey this is Gatorcountry's wife (Bitteroot) is Larry the cable guy your twin brother you look like him oh and by the way you all I am a huge dawg fan first and 2nd a gator (I Love Timmy) So it's enemy week @ our house HEHEHE!!!


----------



## ACguy (Oct 26, 2009)

SarahFair said:


> I honestly wouldnt think that is a fair match up.
> This is Joes first year playing (besides the one game he played last season).
> *I think georgia messed up there. They should have foreseen Stafford leaving them and sat him out more and brought Cox out to play. *
> But that is just my limited knowledged opinion on the subject..



They could not let Cox play much last year because they could not blow very many teams out last year.

UF has a better defense , offense and coaching staff. I will be disapointed if UF does not win by atleast 14 points. I hope we get to see the great Joe Cox show the Gator defense his passing skills .


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 26, 2009)

Gatorcountry said:


> Hey this is Gatorcountry's wife (Bitteroot) is Larry the cable guy your twin brother you look like him oh and by the way you all I am a huge dawg fan first and 2nd a gator (I Love Timmy) So it's enemy week @ our house HEHEHE!!!



I am still amazed at the number of times that has been asked about Larry the cable guy!

You go girl on being a DAWG...I was born in Gainsville myself.. just glad I escaped before I got transformed to the dark side! 

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Blue Iron (Oct 26, 2009)

Gotta love it. I don't really care who wins.....I got a feeling it will be ugly though.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 26, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> .....I got a feeling it will be ugly though.



Kind of like that Bama tat you got.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 26, 2009)

ACguy said:


> They could not let Cox play much last year because they could not blow very many teams out last year.
> 
> UF has a better defense , offense and coaching staff. I will be disapointed if UF does not win by atleast 14 points. I hope we get to see the great Joe Cox show the Gator defense his passing skills .



I was hoping Cox had one more year. He's doing a fine job for the UGAY'ers


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Oct 26, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Kind of like that Bama tat you got.



You got that right.Nobody gives a hoot what that AC thinks.


----------



## Blue Iron (Oct 26, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Kind of like that Bama tat you got.


 
Ain't you hilarious.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 26, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> i guarantee you if UF is there...it WILL be ugly....



Well looky there, you ain't so dull after all


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 26, 2009)

Well, I'd like to think the Dawgs can pull this one off. UF certainly appears to be quite overrated so far this season but UGA is average and that appears to be enough for another UF win but who knows... Gotta play the game.


----------



## Roberson (Oct 26, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> Ain't you hilarious.


Thats alright Blue Iron These Ga fans are just mad that the Gators and Bama are the only 2 teams that matter in the sec. Ga comein ranked 1 last yr and went out ranked what?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> lilburnjoe. Your opinion counts even less in this thread than it normally does. Go play, we're busy.


----------



## Roberson (Oct 26, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> I can spell #6!
> 
> and just like a gator fan.. can't complete a sentence with a DAWG in it without cussin!


all i said was what the heck!


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 26, 2009)

Gatorcountry said:


> all i said was what the heck!



yea... them dang sensors get me A LOT!  It's all good buddy!  But we gonna whoop out a #6 like you never seen! Tell the misses.. Larry said ello and GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 26, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> crap man it doesnt take much to realize we have played ugly all year on offense. Hate it but thats what we are...
> 
> We're a smash mouth tough defense and a running offense. If it continues to bring W's...I'll take it. It would be nice to be able to just relax and enjoy a 2nd half without fear of something bad happening.



I was just referring to everything UF being UGLY....


----------



## Murphy (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 26, 2009)

Gatorcountry said:


> Thats alright Blue Iron These Ga fans are just mad that the Gators and Bama are the only 2 teams that matter in the sec. Ga comein ranked 1 last yr and went out ranked what?



Awwwwww, look here.  Gotta love the Gator/Bama love affair.  "Yall are great!!"  "No yall are great."


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 26, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Bwahahahahaha!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Awwwwww, look here. Gotta love the Gator/Bama love affair. "Yall are great!!" "No yall are great."


 
Nah... Irons has more sense then to hang around folks like gator boy.. Gator boy is just looking to make A friend..


----------



## bullgator (Oct 26, 2009)

Tebow could never wear Browning Slayer PJs...........the crotch would be too tight!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 26, 2009)

bullgator said:


> Tebow could never wear Browning Slayer PJs...........the crotch would be too tight!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 26, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


>



Like an elavator in an outhouse, you just don't belong here little dude.


----------



## proside (Oct 27, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> "WE" being referred to as a whole, no you haven't. But there are a select few that would probably stop frequenting the sports forum for a few weeks



Yeah we will probably hide, then when we come back we will blame it on everything from our bad coach's to the referee's

I for one dont live and die by a Gators win or loss!

But I do enjoy talking trash to the Dog fans who crawl in a corner and get in the Fetal position every time UGA loses!

I will be Deer hunting in Meriweather county this weekend so win or lose you wont see a post from me until Sunday night or early monday morn Good Luck!!



SarahFair said:


> Im SO excited for this game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How can they buckle down with no good coach's to coach them!!!



South GA Dawg said:


> Really doesn't matter.  We've endured years of Gator arrogance.  It's guilt by association and it really doesn't matter if it's fair or not.



We are arrogant when we win NC's

UGA fans are just plain arrogant

I hope our offense dont put up 50 on you guys  for WM Sake!

Good Luck this weekend



South GA Dawg said:


> Now you've done it.  You've commited the cardinal sin of making fun of St. Timmy.
> 
> You know what always makes me chuckle?  Lizzard fans still cry about the end zone celebration in '07 but they squeal like school girls every time Timmy Teabags jumps around like a retarded gorilla every time he runs for a first down.



TIME OUT!


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Oct 27, 2009)

1.  The Georgia defense will likely make Tebow look like a genius and revive his chances for a second Heisman.

2.  Georgia was a better place before all the outsiders tat proclaim themselves Gators fans transplanted to metro Atlanta.  I am still looking forward to all of them losing their jobs, their homes to foreclosure, and moving back to Florida over from wherever they came.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 27, 2009)

proside said:


> Yeah we will probably hide, then when we come back we will blame it on everything from our bad coach's to the referee's
> 
> I for one dont live and die by a Gators win or loss!
> 
> ...



 I don't crawl into any corner, and my big rear end can't even get into the fetal position anymore  And you know I don't die by a Dawgs loss after this season....unless I've got cat-lives 

Yea I'm going to be hunting in Indiana this weekend so I doubt I will even be able to watch the game. Leaving out Thursday morning and not coming back until Sunday night. Hopefully a truck bed full of bone will make up for whatever kind of beating we may take in J-ville this weekend!  Hope you kill a big'n in Meriweather


----------



## Roberson (Oct 27, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Bwahahahahaha!!


Now I know yall have a secret crush on Tim Tebow! You seem to be so obsessed with him! that's o.k, though, Browning Slayer, every little girl I know LOVES him!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 27, 2009)

Gatorcountry said:


> Now I know yall have a secret crush on Tim Tebow! You seem to be so obsessed with him! that's o.k, though, Browning Slayer, every little girl I know LOVES him!



That was original.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 27, 2009)

Gatorcountry said:


> Now I know yall have a secret crush on Tim Tebow! You seem to be so obsessed with him! that's o.k, though, Browning Slayer, every little girl I know LOVES him!




And from your pic in your avatar, I will not doubt your knowledge of little girls.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 27, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> And from your pic in your avatar, I will not doubt your knowledge of little girls.



BAHAHA


----------



## chadair (Oct 27, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> :
> Yea I'm going to be hunting in Indiana this weekend so I doubt I will even be able to watch the game. Leaving out Thursday morning and not coming back until Sunday night.



get a biggun and be careful


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 27, 2009)

chadair said:


> get a biggun and be careful



+1


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks fellers....hoping I will have cell service so I can do a "From the tree" thread and share it with you guys....Crop-fed deer, here I come!


----------



## Roberson (Oct 27, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> And from your pic in your avatar, I will not doubt your knowledge of little girls.


Hey man i wasn't even talking to to you. You talkin' bout MY pic? what are u, 65 ? time to lose the ponytail, grandaddy.


----------



## Suthrn98 (Oct 27, 2009)

the only input I''m gonna put on this, is look at the PAST. I believe as of the 2007 season, Georgia leads the series 45-38-2.

So the Facts speak for themselves. This has been an entertaining thread to read up on, and I will be there to watch UF get the beating they deserve.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 27, 2009)

Gatorcountry said:


> Hey man i wasn't even talking to to you. You talkin' bout MY pic? what are u, 65 ? time to lose the ponytail, grandaddy.



Not a music fan, are ya?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 27, 2009)

Gettin close to a 15 yard penalty.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 27, 2009)

Muddyfoots said:


> Gettin close to a 15 yard penalty.



But it's Gator fans....thought they couldn't get penalties?  Sorry Muddy, I had to


----------



## Jhunt (Oct 27, 2009)

Suthrn98 said:


> the only input I''m gonna put on this, is look at the PAST. I believe as of the 2007 season, Georgia leads the series 45-38-2.



Living in the past again?



Suthrn98 said:


>



Look at that, dragging 3, maybe 4, defenders to the endd zone.   He the man!


----------



## Buck (Oct 27, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> But it's Gator fans....thought they couldn't get penalties?  Sorry Muddy, I had to


----------



## chadair (Oct 27, 2009)

Suthrn98 said:


> the only input I''m gonna put on this, is look at the PAST. I believe as of the 2007 season, Georgia leads the series 45-38-2.
> 
> So the Facts speak for themselves. This has been an entertaining thread to read up on, and I will be there to watch UF get the beating they deserve.



the entertaining part is, how many of those 45 victories have you witnessed??

maybe Ol Pappy still has a memory of those games, and he can relive those with ya


----------



## Roberson (Oct 27, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Not a music fan, are ya?


Yes, I am a music fan. I've played guitar since i was about 11. I was just pickin on old hippie a little bit. I ain't got no problem with ponytails or any kind of hair. just have stand up for myself and the rest of the Gator Crew, we are outnumbered here.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 27, 2009)

chadair said:


> the entertaining part is, how many of those 45 victories have you witnessed??
> 
> maybe Ol Pappy still has a memory of those games, and he can relive those with ya



gonna get a memory refresher come all hallows eve! 

booohaahhaaahaahhaa!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2009)

Gatorcountry said:


> Now I know yall have a secret crush on Tim Tebow! You seem to be so obsessed with him! that's o.k, though, Browning Slayer, every little girl I know LOVES him!


 
You should probably stay away from all of those little girls you say you know.. It could get you in trouble..


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 27, 2009)

Gatorcountry said:


> Yes, I am a music fan. I've played guitar since i was about 11. I was just pickin on old hippie a little bit. I ain't got no problem with ponytails or any kind of hair. just have stand up for myself and the rest of the Gator Crew, we are outnumbered here.



Just a little insider info..... that isn't greene in that picture.....it is, in fact, a very famous guitar picker though  Wish I could pick my Taylor as good as that long haired, pony-tailed, granddaddy guy you were referring to


----------



## stuart smith (Oct 27, 2009)

Dawgs Win.Yeah thats right!Dawgs Win.Say what you will, but this bye week helps us out.GATA.GOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS !!!


----------



## ACguy (Oct 27, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Well, I'd like to think the Dawgs can pull this one off. *UF certainly appears to be quite overrated so far this season *but UGA is average and that appears to be enough for another UF win but who knows... Gotta play the game.



Who is better then UF this year ? Please let me know all the teams you think are better then UF. I want a good laugh.


----------



## Roberson (Oct 27, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> You should probably stay away from all of those little girls you say you know.. It could get you in trouble..


Come on, man-- I was referring to YOU being a little girl. I didn't expect you to get it, though. Browning Slayer wears Gatorcountry pajamas!


----------



## proside (Oct 27, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Thanks fellers....hoping I will have cell service so I can do a "From the tree" thread and share it with you guys....Crop-fed deer, here I come!



That would be cool! I have no service where I hunt, Good Luck In Indiana!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 27, 2009)

proside said:


> That would be cool! I have no service where I hunt, Good Luck In Indiana!!



Thanks Jim


----------



## Roo (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok i'm not a gator fan, i'm a bama fan but do u really think ya'll are having a good enough year to win......especially when all teh ref.'s are gun shy to call back on anything being that some got suspended!


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 27, 2009)

Gatorcountry said:


> Yes, I am a music fan. I've played guitar since i was about 11. I was just pickin on old hippie a little bit. I ain't got no problem with ponytails or any kind of hair. just have stand up for myself and the rest of the Gator Crew, we are outnumbered here.



I might be old and have a ponytail man but I'm arguably the most versatile guitarist on the planet today. Not too bad for an old man eh?

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iVY-t5wTRf0&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iVY-t5wTRf0&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XAWLzUXQVPA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XAWLzUXQVPA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pkKZrM61yzc&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pkKZrM61yzc&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 27, 2009)

Now back to our regularly scheduled mudslinging.


----------



## sleeze (Oct 27, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> I might be old and have a ponytail man but I'm arguably the most versatile guitarist on the planet today. Not too bad for an old man eh?
> 
> <object width="425" height="344">
> 
> ...



Dang, greene, you sure can shred.

Go Gators.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 27, 2009)

Gatorcountry said:


> Yes, I am a music fan. I've played guitar since i was about 11. I was just pickin on old hippie a little bit. I ain't got no problem with ponytails or any kind of hair. just have stand up for myself and the rest of the Gator Crew, we are outnumbered here.



Outnumbered?  Woooo.  Man don't play the "we're the under dogs here and have to band together." card.  You should have been here a year ago.  You would have run screaming and in tears from this forum.  The Dawg contingent has thinned considerably.  Nobody left but the most hard core.  Yall boys aren't exactly an endangered species around here.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 27, 2009)

ACguy said:


> Who is better then UF this year ? Please let me know all the teams you think are better then UF. I want a good laugh.



Hahaha.  I"M ACGUY.  I WILL KICK YOUR BUTT IF YOU DON'T BOW DOWN TO THE *******S.  RAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!

Stop it tough guy you're scaring us.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 27, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> I might be old and have a ponytail man but I'm arguably the most versatile guitarist on the planet today. Not too bad for an old man eh?
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iVY-t5wTRf0&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iVY-t5wTRf0&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> ...



Jimmy is a monster.  Going to see him and Panic at Orange Beach this April.  Can't wait!!


----------



## Roberson (Oct 27, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Dang, greene, you sure can shred.
> 
> Go Gators.


Yeah- I used to jam with Joe Satriani and Mark Knopfler back in the day............ and sometimes the Van Zandts. those were the days, man.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 27, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> the more i think about it...the more i think it could be UGA's year.................just got a bad feeling...but if it happens this Gator will still be here when the smoke clears...ready to take the beatin'.



Welcome to our world............ I have gotten a bad feeling after every game this year...... O well still love my DAWGS!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 27, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> the more i think about it...the more i think it could be UGA's year.................just got a bad feeling...but if it happens this Gator will still be here when the smoke clears...ready to take the beatin'.



...and if it is our year, I'll be here handing out beatings.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 27, 2009)

ACguy said:


> Who is better then UF this year ? Please let me know all the teams you think are better then UF. I want a good laugh.



Not saying they aren't one of the best teams in the land just that they're not as good as any of us (including you if you have an honest bone in your body) expected them to be. Tebow currently ranks 45th in total offense which is a whopping 8 spots ahead of Joe Cox who runs a 6.9 40. UF has struggled against teams that nobody expected them to like UT, Miss St, Ark, etc... UF will more than likely beat the Dawgs this weekend but they are about 2/3 of the team they were last season. They are very beatable and I didn't think that last season.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 27, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> I'd expect no less from you...



LoL... I'll be on a six day bender either way so y'all don't expect to hear from me for a while.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 27, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Jimmy is a monster.  Going to see him and Panic at Orange Beach this April.  Can't wait!!


FLORA-BAMA?

Dawgs have a real chance this weekend,...none of the top teams are "unbeatable"
Could be a great game, but I, like others here will be in the woods.
Good luck Dawgs, good luck to you guys headin north for a trophy


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 28, 2009)

Poochie Woochie's are a 15 point underdog.    What does Vegas know ?  Easy money for the poochie woochie's or the continued death spiral ?


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Oct 28, 2009)

Real men of jorts, it is time to break them out for the big weekend!


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## DSGB (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm hoping for a repeat of 1985! 

Before last week, that was also the last time the gators won in Starkville. 

Here's to the Dawgs sacking Tebow  like it's 2007!


----------



## sleeze (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 28, 2009)

sleeze said:


>



That ain't right


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 28, 2009)

sleeze said:


>



no more recipes for you!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Oct 28, 2009)

sleeze said:


>



 Goodun Sleeze


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Oct 28, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Poochie Woochie's are a 15 point underdog.    What does Vegas know ?  Easy money for the poochie woochie's or the continued death spiral ?



No one GAC what you think little yellow maggot joe.Go back to the nerd board before I take your lunch money.


----------



## Rem 742 (Oct 28, 2009)

I love Georgia. I like Florida. Please save the hate for the really deserving: Notre Dame, Yankees, Southern Cal, Ohio State, etc.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 28, 2009)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> No one GAC what you think little yellow maggot joe.Go back to the nerd board *before I take your lunch money.*



  Must be a vote for the death spiral !!


----------



## DSGB (Oct 28, 2009)

*Time for some more Tebown steak!*


----------



## DSGB (Oct 28, 2009)

*Never gets old*

Gotta love the look on Timmy's face. 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z59Fdco4Yuo&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z59Fdco4Yuo&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## adamhall2942 (Oct 28, 2009)

i am a die hard uga fan and always will be through a good year or bad one as this.  but comes down to saturday night as big a rivalry as this is  its college football, any team can win on any given night, unless its up to the refs like the fla arkansas game. uga could come out of the box and put florida down, like kentucky did tebow.   haha had to say it.     i can hear it now  "now i lay me down to sleep, i pray the lord my soul to keep, if i die before i wake, havin sex with urban meyer was a big mistake! "  haha i hate florida.


----------



## bender (Oct 28, 2009)

gators line opened at 15 1/2 today, making it even sweeter when the dawgs knock the crap out of them in a few days.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 28, 2009)

bender said:


> gators line opened at 15 1/2 today, making it even sweeter when the dawgs knock the crap out of them in a few days.



just moved to 14 1/2 on betus...


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 28, 2009)

Rem 742 said:


> I love Georgia. I like Florida. Please save the hate for the really deserving: Notre Dame, Yankees, Southern Cal, Ohio State, etc.



Sorry man.  That crowd that you mention doesn't come close to the lizzards in terms of how easy they are to hate.  I hate everything about the University of Florida.  I want to throw up when I type the name of that school.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Oct 28, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Must be a vote for the death spiral !!



No vote for the death spiral,but you do get a vote for the biggest CLOWN on this board.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 28, 2009)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> No vote for the death spiral,but you do get a vote for the biggest CLOWN on this board.Tough Guy



So few words.  Yet so undeniably true.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 28, 2009)

Rem 742 said:


> I love Georgia. I like Florida. Please save the hate for the really deserving: Notre Dame, Yankees, Southern Cal, Ohio State, etc.



When you first said you love Ga nd like Fla... The first thing that came to mind is Sybill...


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 28, 2009)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> No vote for the death spiral,but you do get a vote for the biggest A** CLOWN on this board.Tough Guy



And there are quite a few of those types of clowns on here but I agree that Lil' Joe is the winner by a country mile.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 28, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sorry man.  That crowd that you mention doesn't come close to the lizzards in terms of how easy they are to hate.  I hate everything about the University of Florida.  I want to throw up when I type the name of that school.



Pretty much sum's it up.......



Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> No vote for the death spiral,but you do get a vote for the biggest A** CLOWN on this board.Tough Guy


----------



## Msteele (Oct 28, 2009)

DSGB said:


> Gotta love the look on Timmy's face.
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z59Fdco4Yuo&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z59Fdco4Yuo&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> That would have been funny if the replay showed him short of the goal line then they get pushed back 15 yards.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Oct 28, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> And there are quite a few of those types of clowns on here but I agree that Lil' Joe is the winner by a country mile.



Quite a few of them are of the Bammer persuasion.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 28, 2009)

Msteele said:


> DSGB said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta love the look on Timmy's face.
> ...


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 28, 2009)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Quite a few of them are of the Bammer persuasion.



oh,...you poor lil doggies, so envious 






sorry, couldn't help myself,....I've been quiet on here for a while simply because I don't believe there is any more to be said 'bout UGA to this point ,...that may change Saturday, that would make things very interesting...besides, you and the Gators are entertaining enough


----------



## jwea89 (Oct 28, 2009)

i got a vaild question for uga fans,
if uga pulls out a victory saturday is all the cmr and willy martinez bashing gonna stop? i mean is everyone gonna forget about all the problems up to this point with a victory over number 1?
just curious


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 28, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> i got a vaild question for uga fans,
> if uga pulls out a victory saturday is all the cmr and willy martinez bashing gonna stop? i mean is everyone gonna forget about all the problems up to this point with a victory over number 1?
> just curious



no


----------



## jwea89 (Oct 28, 2009)

thats what i figured most people would say, i just was hoping that noone would return to saying that uga is one of the better teams in the country if they beat florida, dont get me wrong i like uga and i think they have the potential to be great, they just arent this year.
i guess i just figured some people would forget about everything prior to this game if they won


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Oct 28, 2009)

My 2 favorite teams.... Georgia wins out though but i wont be upset either way


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 28, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> thats what i figured most people would say, i just was hoping that noone would return to saying that uga is one of the better teams in the country if they beat florida, dont get me wrong i like uga and i think they have the potential to be great, they just arent this year.
> i guess i just figured some people would forget about everything prior to this game if they won



what I am looking for is consistently good.. not consistentyly unpredictable, like we are now! 

it's time for these kids to dominate the SEC east at least and if the current staff and CMR cannot get that done.. then they need to go.   Now if by some miracle we beat the lizatards..win out the regular season convincingly, and beat Tech at home... then I'll be willing to look at them and give the benifit of the doubt.. still won't like WM.. but for UGA to do that.. even WM will have to pull his head out of... the sand!  Don't see it happening!


----------



## jwea89 (Oct 28, 2009)

thats a very respectable point..im hopign that uga can win out...up to the tech game, cant have uga winnnin that one


----------



## huntindawg (Oct 28, 2009)

MYCAR47562 said:


> My 2 favorite teams.... Georgia wins out though but i wont be upset either way



Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----???  Anyone else have a serious problem with this????


----------



## DSGB (Oct 28, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> i got a vaild question for uga fans,
> if uga pulls out a victory saturday is all the cmr and willy martinez bashing gonna stop? i mean is everyone gonna forget about all the problems up to this point with a victory over number 1?
> just curious



Not at all. Actually, IMO, it would prove that they are capable of winning with the players that are in place, but failed to get it done the rest of the time.


----------



## jwea89 (Oct 28, 2009)

DSGB said:


> Not at all. Actually, IMO, it would prove that they are capable of winning with the players that are in place, but failed to get it done the rest of the time.



thats very true, but it also shows that the coaching staff in place can get the job done

im not saying that the coaches should be praised if uga wins, just wondering how man uga fans would forget all the coaching woes if they beat florida


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Oct 28, 2009)

huntindawg said:


> Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----???  Anyone else have a serious problem with this????



YOU CAN HAVE A PROBLEM WITH IT ALL YOU WANT BUT THAT'S THE WAY IT IS 

I WAS RAISED ON GA FOOTBALL WENT TO SCHOOL IN GAINESVILLE I WATCH BOTH I LIKE BOTH BUT I HOPE GA WINS BUT I WONT BE UPSET EITHER WAY.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Oct 28, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> i got a vaild question for uga fans,
> if uga pulls out a victory saturday is all the cmr and willy martinez bashing gonna stop? i mean is everyone gonna forget about all the problems up to this point with a victory over number 1?
> just curious



Speaking for myself,No.Good question.


----------



## Sweetwater (Oct 28, 2009)

Woo hoo! Just found out I'm leavin fer Jacksonville tomorrow for a week. I'm workin...but...


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 28, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> i got a vaild question for uga fans,
> if uga pulls out a victory saturday is all the cmr and willy martinez bashing gonna stop? i mean is everyone gonna forget about all the problems up to this point with a victory over number 1?
> just curious



No.  I've actually thought about this and i can definitely see that happening.  If we were to pull through on saturday I can absolutely see people coming on here and saying "Well they know what they're doing.  We don't ever need to doubt them again."  There is almost nothing Martinez can do to change my mind at this point.  We would have to suddenly become the best defense in the country for the rest of the season and that's not going to happen.  He has found a way to placate people and prolong this crap twice already.  Once in '06 and then in '07.  Don't be fooled again people.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 28, 2009)

Sweetwater said:


> Woo hoo! Just found out I'm leavin fer Jacksonville tomorrow for a week. I'm workin...but...



Workin' with a hangover sux...


----------



## Suthrn98 (Oct 28, 2009)

Tim Tebow is considered a great quarterback because the last few years he was surrounded by great athletes. This year they marched over their cupcake opponents with hardly any breathing room and have struggled against every quality opponent they've played thus far. Tebow has had worse numbers in almost every game this year than he had in his worst games last year. People are finally getting over the awe factor of playing somebody he did well early in their career and are treating tebow like the mere mortal he is. He is a good college quarterback, but anybody with a group of receivers and backs like his could put up crazy numbers against the likes of troy.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 28, 2009)

Delusional mutts actually thinking they have a chance to beat the mighty gators. THE ONLY chance the mutts have is beating the spread.  

I know yall have been watching the games. Remember, a leopard cannot change his spots over night. And neither will the flea-bitten mutts !!!  The ginger ninja is going to be running scared by halftime !!!  

Don't look now, but Crompton just scored another TD!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Oct 28, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Workin' with a hangover sux...



Yeah..well...I'm used to it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 28, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Delusional mutts actually thinking they have a chance to beat the mighty gators. THE ONLY chance the mutts have is beating the spread.
> 
> I know yall have been watching the games. Remember, a leopard cannot change his spots over night. And neither will the flea-bitten mutts !!!  The ginger ninja is going to be running scared by halftime !!!
> 
> Don't look now, but Crompton just scored another TD!!!



You go girl.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 28, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> just moved to 14 1/2 on betus...



Let me get this straight. Losing by less than 14.5 is..............a moral victory?????


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 28, 2009)

bullgator said:


> Let me get this straight. Losing by less than 14.5 is..............a moral victory?????



you find me a real DAWG that ever claimed a moral victory and then we'll yak.. till then just get yourself ready for a #6 come saturday.  If ya'll when and you prolly will....you got another year to crow about the gaylizatards...! But you'll have to wait till after the game...the fat lady ain't singin yet!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 28, 2009)

bullgator said:


> Let me get this straight. Losing by less than 14.5 is..............a moral victory?????



Nope, not at all in a million years....but the line has dropped since it opened. So obviously there are a good number of folks that don't feel too confident about the Gators covering that much  That's all that means. I was just responding to blender's post. Silly Gator....


----------



## proside (Oct 28, 2009)

adamhall2942 said:


> i am a die hard uga fan and always will be through a good year or bad one as this.  but comes down to saturday night as big a rivalry as this is  its college football, any team can win on any given night, unless its up to the refs like the fla arkansas game. uga could come out of the box and put florida down, like kentucky did tebow.   haha had to say it.     i can hear it now  "now i lay me down to sleep, i pray the lord my soul to keep, if i die before i wake, havin sex with urban meyer was a big mistake! "  haha i hate florida.



You get your rocks off because he got a concussion from a combination of hits from his blind side?

Well, that doesnt surprise me, most UGA fans I meet cheer, and get excited for other teams to accomplish feats that they cant!



South GA Dawg said:


> Sorry man.  That crowd that you mention doesn't come close to the lizzards in terms of how easy they are to hate.  I hate everything about the University of Florida.  I want to throw up when I type the name of that school.



I guess I would hate a team tham beat on us as much as we have  beat on you guys!



greene_dawg said:


> When you first said you love Ga nd like Fla... The first thing that came to mind is Sybill...



That I love Ga gave it way!



DSGB said:


> Not at all. Actually, IMO, it would prove that they are capable of winning with the players that are in place, but failed to get it done the rest of the time.



Your team is not that talented

Give your poor coach's a break



South GA Dawg said:


> No.  I've actually thought about this and i can definitely see that happening.  If we were to pull through on saturday I can absolutely see people coming on here and saying "Well they know what they're doing.  We don't ever need to doubt them again."  There is almost nothing Martinez can do to change my mind at this point.  We would have to suddenly become the best defense in the country for the rest of the season and that's not going to happen.  He has found a way to placate people and prolong this crap twice already.  Once in '06 and then in '07.  Don't be fooled again people.



op2:


I agree

I say fire CMR, Bobo. and WM

Dont stop there though

March through the streets of Athens to Vince and Barbra's House and burn it down!!

Go find Ray Goff and Lynch him!!

Free those poor 5 star Athlete's from those poor coaching fools that you have in Athens!!

Maybe then go gun down every Referee that has participated in a UGA loss and mow them down!!


When you through firing the coach's , burning down the Dooly's house and killing the refs, and you are having 2nd thoughts on what you done!

Go watch any of the 17 beat downs we have put on UGA in the last 20 years and you will know you were right!


Man, this hate week thread was a great Idea



Suthrn98 said:


> People are finally getting over the awe factor of playing somebody he did well early in their career and are treating tebow like the mere mortal he is. He is a good college quarterback, but anybody with a group of receivers and backs like his could put up crazy numbers against the likes of troy.



Ok , when can we watch you do it?


----------



## sleeze (Oct 28, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> no more recipes for you!



MAAANNNNNNN,,,,,, Looks like im gonna have to ask GAX, to ask for a recipe from ya next time i need one.



Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Goodun Sleeze



All in good fun.  Most of us are good sports around here.  I even laugh at the Tebow farks, myself.


----------



## sleeze (Oct 28, 2009)

UGAly has put pictures of Urban calling timeouts from last year all over the locker room.  Trying to get them motivated.  

You would think that from all those beatdowns in the past they would have gotten motivated somehow.  17 out of 20.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 28, 2009)

sleeze said:


> MAAANNNNNNN,,,,,, Looks like im gonna have to ask GAX, to ask for a recipe from ya next time i need one.



naaaa your still good!


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 28, 2009)

proside said:


> You get your rocks off because he got a concussion from a combination of hits from his blind side?
> 
> Well, that doesnt surprise me, most UGA fans I meet cheer, and get excited for other teams to accomplish feats that they cant!
> 
> ...




Yes! multiple smack downs
love reading your post
The Tebow of the GON forum


ROLL TIDE


----------



## bullgator (Oct 28, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> you find me a real DAWG that ever claimed a moral victory and then we'll yak.. till then just get yourself ready for a #6 come saturday.  If ya'll when and you prolly will....you got another year to crow about the gaylizatards...! But you'll have to wait till after the game...the fat lady ain't singin yet!


It's "win".....not "when" 


BlackSmoke said:


> Nope, not at all in a million years....but the line has dropped since it opened. So obviously there are a good number of folks that don't feel too confident about the Gators covering that much  That's all that means. I was just responding to blender's post. Silly Gator....



That's me....Silly Gator 
Who knows how this game is gonna play out. Both teams have looked like horse puckey a lot of the time.....and this is certainly the "throw the records out" type of rivalry where anything can happen. I can see a close game or a blow out happening (of course a UF win either way ).


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 28, 2009)

bullgator said:


> It's "win".....not "when"



yea....well sometimes I type faster than I think...didn't know florduh folks could spell that good though! You should be proud..hooked on phonics is a workin for ya.

but your right.. the books are out the window kinda game.. and ya'll still will probably WIN it!  But I don't think were gonna lay down just the same!


----------



## proside (Oct 28, 2009)

sleeze said:


> You would think that from all those beatdowns in the past they would have gotten motivated somehow.  17 out of 20.:rofl:





			
				proside said:
			
		

> Go watch any of the 17 beat downs we have put on UGA in the last 20 years and you will know you were right!



Brother from another Mother?




RipperIII said:


> Yes! multiple smack downs
> love reading your post
> The Tebow of the GON forum
> 
> ...



Thanks man,


I feel like Tiger woods how them UGA boys Tee it up for me!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Oct 28, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> Yes! multiple smack downs
> love reading your post
> The Tebow of the GON forum
> 
> ...



You go girl


----------



## jdgator (Oct 28, 2009)

Too bad the Georgia players don't care about football as much as you all do. Maybe they'd put down their waterbongs and play ball. 

Same goes for droopy-drawers, the head coach.


----------



## jdgator (Oct 28, 2009)

Droopy-drawers and Richt. An uncanny resemblance around the eyes:







 vs.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 28, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> Yes! multiple smack downs
> love reading your post
> The Tebow of the GON forum
> 
> ...



Now old proside is a legend in two people's minds.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 28, 2009)

Suthrn98 said:


> Tim Tebow is considered a great quarterback because the last few years he was surrounded by great athletes. This year they marched over their cupcake opponents with hardly any breathing room and have struggled against every quality opponent they've played thus far. *Tebow has had worse numbers in almost every game this year than he had in his worst games last year.* People are finally getting over the awe factor of playing somebody he did well early in their career and are treating tebow like the mere mortal he is. He is a good college quarterback, but anybody with a group of receivers and backs like his could put up crazy numbers against the likes of troy.



 

Tebow 2009 
http://espn.go.com/ncf/player/profile?playerId=183484

Tebow 2008 
http://espn.go.com/ncf/player/gamelog?playerId=183484&year=2008

In 2009 Tebows worst 2 games he had a QB rating of 84 and 114 . In 2008 in his 5 worst games he had a QB rating of 78 , 98 , 101 , 101 , and 112.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 28, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> yea....well sometimes I type faster than I think...didn't know florduh folks could spell that good though! You should be proud..hooked on phonics is a workin for ya.
> 
> but your right.. the books are out the window kinda game.. and ya'll still will probably WIN it!  But I don't think were gonna lay down just the same!



HA!   hooked on phonics was a piece of cake!....I am having a little trouble with hooked on ebonics chapter 2 though


----------



## Wounded Knee (Oct 28, 2009)

Just sitting back seeing how many Dawg fans would have the gonads to claim they might win again after all the cryin we've been hearing for weeks. I'm not gonna say a thing except we'll let the Gators do our talkin on the field.We should see some major changes on offense this weekend.The defense is good to go. Hail Tebow and the Gator Nation...!!!!!!! Its time to eat some Dawg meat.....


----------



## proside (Oct 29, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Now old proside is a legend in two people's minds.



Thanks alot Bro, I did not know you liked me like that!! 

But that number would have to be 3

Somedays I feel pretty good about myself

Especially when I seperate the oceans and walk on water!


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 29, 2009)

proside said:


> Thanks alot Bro, I did not know you liked me like that!!
> 
> But that number would have to be 3
> 
> ...



We both know that only Tebow and Moses are the two folks that can do that.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 29, 2009)

*Gators win*

Ufl 34 uga 18


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 30, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Now old proside is a legend in two people's minds.





by the way Greene,.....nice chops


----------



## stuart smith (Oct 30, 2009)

Gooo Georgia Bulldogs!!


----------



## sleeze (Oct 30, 2009)

Last Fark from me.  Prolly want be on here till sunday. Go Gators.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 30, 2009)

Keep those farks comin! The big-headed Joe Cox kills me every time I look at it. Think I pulled a groin laughing at it!!


----------



## Buck (Oct 30, 2009)

Sleeze, you ain't right!  :


----------



## ACguy (Oct 30, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Not saying they aren't one of the best teams in the land just that they're not as good as any of us (including you if you have an honest bone in your body) expected them to be. Tebow currently ranks 45th in total offense which is a whopping 8 spots ahead of Joe Cox who runs a 6.9 40. UF has struggled against teams that nobody expected them to like UT, Miss St, Ark, etc... UF will more than likely beat the Dawgs this weekend but they are about 2/3 of the team they were last season. They are very beatable and I didn't think that last season.



You called UF overrated. If they are overrated you should be able to name some teams that are better then them. I want names. I want to be able to laugh if UF crushes one of these teams you think are better then them.



South GA Dawg said:


> Hahaha.  I"M ACGUY.  I WILL KICK YOUR BUTT IF YOU DON'T BOW DOWN TO THE *******S.  RAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!
> 
> Stop it tough guy you're scaring us.



I just want him to tell me the teams that are better then UF if they are overated. I like it when I can get your dawg homers to tell me what you really think. You guys make some really funny post like this one.



South GA Dawg said:


> As for Cox, if you think he will be the worst quarterback in the SEC, I hope the rest of the conference is just as dismissive as you are.  Should be fun watching him make yall feel dumb.


----------



## proside (Oct 31, 2009)

ACguy said:


> You called UF overrated. If they are overrated you should be able to name some teams that are better then them. I want names. I want to be able to laugh if UF crushes one of these teams you think are better then them.
> 
> 
> 
> I just want him to tell me the teams that are better then UF if they are overated. I like it when I can get your dawg homers to tell me what you really think. You guys make some really funny post like this one.



If the the University of Georgia had a 17 game win streak and was the #1 team in the nation at this time of the year. I would not be crazy enough to say that they were over rated!

But it does take all kinds of people......


----------



## schleylures (Oct 31, 2009)

go gators


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 31, 2009)

ACguy said:


> You called UF overrated. If they are overrated you should be able to name some teams that are better then them. I want names. I want to be able to laugh if UF crushes one of these teams you think are better then them.
> 
> 
> 
> I just want him to tell me the teams that are better then UF if they are overated. I like it when I can get your dawg homers to tell me what you really think. You guys make some really funny post like this one.




OK. Since I'm talking to someone who doesn't have a grasp on fourth grade grammar (such as when to use then vs than).... I'll type this extra slowly for you. It's hard to say what teams are better than UF. Maybe Bama, Texas, USC, etc... I don't know. But my point from the beginning is that UF isn't playing like the team that most thought they would be this season. Tebow has struggled, the OL hasn't played well, little deep threat, horrible red zone, etc... Close calls against Arkansas and MSU are evidence of UF's struggles. I think you're mistaking the term overrated for over ranked but that comes as no surprise. I never said they don't deserve to be #1 in the land. They are undefeated and defending champs and will and should play for the NC if they win out but they are not steam rolling the teams that you, me, or anyone thought they would this season and most everyone outside of Air Conditioner guy and proside understand this.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 31, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> im nervous




I personally think UF wins big. Our D is the cure for UF's offensive blues and I just can't see us moving the ball consistently against what is probably the best D in the land. UGA will have to have some crazy luck to pull it out.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm happy to see Penn Wagers calling the AU/Ole Miss game...


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 31, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> i can see that happen but maybe UF doesnt come out of their red zone funk...and scores 3 at a time...and somehow Cox gets a few balls to AJ and AJ gets a few long yards after catch plays...............then somehow UGA can get a few long drives running the ball............and all of a sudden we are down 21-9 at the half and reeling...............



Think about what you just said... "somehow UGA can get a few long drives running the ball"... Ain't happened since the opening drive of the season against Okie St. I really hope UGA comes with some extra wrinkles after having 2 weeks to prep but I'll be surprised if they do.


----------



## chadair (Oct 31, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> most everyone outside of Air Conditioner guy and proside understand this.



hey, I'm an Air Conditioning guy


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 31, 2009)

chadair said:


> hey, I'm an Air Conditioning guy



Nothing against all AC guys, just that one...

PS, seems half my Dads side of the family works for Shumate...


----------



## bullgator (Oct 31, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> i can see that happen but maybe UF doesnt come out of their red zone funk............



Well one way to beat the red zone situation is to score from outside the 20!!!!


----------



## ACguy (Oct 31, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> OK. Since I'm talking to someone who doesn't have a grasp on fourth grade grammar (such as when to use then vs than).... I'll type this extra slowly for you. It's hard to say what teams are better than UF. Maybe Bama, Texas, USC, etc... I don't know. But my point from the beginning is that UF isn't playing like the team that most thought they would be this season. Tebow has struggled, the OL hasn't played well, little deep threat, horrible red zone, etc... Close calls against Arkansas and MSU are evidence of UF's struggles. I think you're mistaking the term overrated for over ranked but that comes as no surprise. I never said they don't deserve to be #1 in the land. They are undefeated and defending champs and will and should play for the NC if they win out but they are not steam rolling the teams that you, me, or anyone thought they would this season and most everyone outside of Air Conditioner guy and proside understand this.




I did not think you would actually say any team was better then UF . We both know UF is the best team in the nation and the only team that could beat UF is UF. By the way how is your boy Joe Cox doing? Good luck on making a bowl game this game this


----------

